# Really scared



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello to all, I'm 41 and was just about to start round 9 of ICSI WHEN INHAVE HAD A DAY 21 test come back as 14 and I'm scared and in need of advice 😔


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi love 

Are u ok? I'm afraid I don't know what that results means - do you have any other details or normal ranges?

Blue x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi blue thank you so much for taking the time for us. Day 21 has come back at level 14 and just had day 2 done and the doctor needs to speak its us regarding the results so they don't sound good either 😔 Scared to admit maybe it's no more babies


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, day 21 tests are to check your level of progesterone, to see if it looks like you ovulated or not. If you are doing icsi, then this doesn't really matter as your eggs will be collected instead of you ovulating naturally. Hope this helps xxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you madam g also do you know if my day 2 test comes back rubbish does that mean I have no eggs left?


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

If your day 2 bloods come back high (fsh) it means it may be difficult on that particular month to yield a number of eggs but this fluctuates each month! Don't worry! Your progesterone level suggests you maybe didn't ovulate this month at on 21 I think it has to be above 30, however it can also mean you ovulated late so day 21 isn't a good indicator! 

X


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hoping and praying thank you for the advice. I will
Find out the details tomorrow. Will update with results. Thank you again xxxxx


----------

